# Door bin



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Is there anyone out there who can tell me where I can get one of those semi-circular waste bins that fix on to the habitation door? I have spent ages on the web looking at accessory sites and then thought ... ask the knowledgeable ones! Vita


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
& search for Door bin

We use one of these:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brabantia-B...=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1253655631&sr=8-13-spell

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that looks better than the standard offering on my autotrail door.
Thanks Dave


dave p


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Dave - it looks just about perfect.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Dave to stop bags dropping into bin on autotrail door (useless as it was)
my hubby glued a wooden bar with 2 screws attached,1 either end that is,
to the back of the bin and now works a treat and no screws or drilling involved,  you might have thought of this already of course,but saw a letter in AOC magazine about how useless the bins were...
M&T


----------



## 125263 (Jul 1, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
> & search for Door bin
> 
> We use one of these:
> ...


I have looking for something like this. 
Just ordered it from Amazon, thanks dave.

Frank


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

have a word at your local howden's branch for em


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rubbish is one of those areas for us. The bin in the kitchen door never really worked properly, and the plastic bin kept dropping off its bracket.

Our problem is that, now we have a side awning tent thingy, the hab door is often open during cooking etc, which means the bin is a way away from the kitchen area.

We hang a small bag off a hook on the end of the kitchen. Not very elegant, though  

Gerald


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*door bin*

I've always hung a bag up too, but now I want something a little more tasteful!

Vita


----------

